# All my familys Kittys



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

These are my Family's 7 cats!
*First is Gianni who in all his pics whether they be kitten or adult cat he has the O_O look*

















*Next is Jill the vampire cat she is a year old now and loves to bite necks xD*









*Next this is Tony! Giannis brother from the same litter*
















He looks so pitiful here! This is after an emergency vet trip to save his life after a severe bladder stone.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

This is Stumpy!









This is Patches she passed away a few years ago of severe cancer :'(

[/i]








These are of Pebbles our hypo allergenic kitty! Shes like a lamb


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

they are all gorgeous.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Beautiful kitties you have there  
At one time we used to have 9 cats in the same household and it was horrid when some of them did not get along as well as we would have liked them to. Do all your babes get along for the most part or do you too deal with the once in a while cat screams of the night? lol. :3


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

They all get along for the most part. None of them ever fight but the grey cat Pebbles does not like other cats at all and just avoids them. She would much rather snuggle the people.

When Tony and Gianni were kittens the other cats hated them but eventually warmed up.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Aww that is good to hear. My female that I have in my own house now hated most of the other cats in the house, but kept to herself. Now that she lives with just the dog, she has really taken a liking to the dog and even snuggled on my lap with the dog lol.

We had another female cat that was only nice to the other cats when she was pregnant and for a short time after she had her kittens. I think her nice hormones kicked in with those maternal ones lol. 

And Oreo, who passed away recently stayed to himself for the most part, only taking a liking to my dads remaining cat, Scooter. After Oreo passed Scooter didn't go upstairs for a week and just laid around the house like he was depressed. It was rather amazing to know his behavior might have been caused by loosing his buddy, therefor showing they have to know such things. ;3


----------

